# Exit discharge question



## Codegeek (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's say a building has an exit door on the exterior of the building.  Once someone reaches this exit door, they must travel down a flight of stairs to a landing.  This exit is not an accessible means of egress and is not required to be an accessible means of egress.

In my opinion, once they have reached the landing at the bottom of the stairs, they have reached the exit discharge, correct?  If they have reached the exit discharge, is there a code requirement for the slope of the walking surface that will then take them to the public way?  This landing is in a paved area for the building, which has a path of travel to the public way.  The slope of this walking surface is in question.  I cannot find anything in the code that notes what slope is required to be once the exit discharge has been reached.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks.


----------



## zigmark (Jun 28, 2013)

Code-

Take the space and label your three components of exiting. 1) exit access 2) exit 3) exit discharge, all well defined in the IBC.  In my experience the exterior door typically serves as the exit and the stairs down as a portion of the exit discharge.  Allowable travel distance usually dictates.  Accessible or not, exits, required number of exits and where they are located relevant to exterior grade all have very specific code implications based upon other variables such as occupancy, sprinklers, separation from other exits, and separation from the building served just to name a few.

To try and answer your second question; Once the exit discharge is reached you are usually outside of the building and not subject to Building Code requirements.  Other state or local agencies may or may not have requirements for the public way.

ZIG


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 28, 2013)

zigmark said:
			
		

> Code-Take the space and label your three components of exiting. 1) exit access 2) exit 3) exit discharge, all well defined in the IBC.  In my experience the exterior door typically serves as the exit and the stairs down as a portion of the exit discharge.  Allowable travel distance usually dictates.  Accessible or not, exits, required number of exits and where they are located relevant to exterior grade all have very specific code implications based upon other variables such as occupancy, sprinklers, separation from other exits, and separation from the building served just to name a few.
> 
> To try and answer your second question; Once the exit discharge is reached you are usually outside of the building and not subject to Building Code requirements.  Other state or local agencies may or may not have requirements for the public way.
> 
> ZIG


That's how I would have looked at it as a code official.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 28, 2013)

zigmark said:
			
		

> Code-Take the space and label your three components of exiting. 1) exit access 2) exit 3) exit discharge, all well defined in the IBC.  In my experience the exterior door typically serves as the exit and the stairs down as a portion of the exit discharge.  Allowable travel distance usually dictates.  Accessible or not, exits, required number of exits and where they are located relevant to exterior grade all have very specific code implications based upon other variables such as occupancy, sprinklers, separation from other exits, and separation from the building served just to name a few.
> 
> To try and answer your second question; Once the exit discharge is reached you are usually outside of the building and not subject to Building Code requirements.  Other state or local agencies may or may not have requirements for the public way.
> 
> ZIG


This is a big box retail and there are no other code issues to address once they've reached the exterior exit door.  All of the exits are distributed according to code requirements (i.e. travel distances, egress width, etc.) so my feeling is that once you've reached the bottom of the exterior stairs, the building meets code.

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 28, 2013)

> *From the 2009 IBC:**1003.1 Applicability.* The general requirements specified in Sections 1003 through 1013 shall apply to all three elements of the means of egress...


This appears to be the code provision that empowers regulation of the subject stairs from the exit door to grade.

If you regulate that stairway that occurs in the exist discharge, it seems you are applying this section, in which case couldn't/shouldn't this section also be applied to the exit discharge in its entirety from the exit to the public way?

Otherwise, besides the slope, how to you regulate the width? So if you apply 1005 (in accordance with 1003.1) to regulate the width, then shouldn't you also regulate projections, the surface and elevation changes?

The code clearly anticipates that means of egress lighting provisions can apply to exit discharge components, as there are exceptions specifically addressing exit discharge conditions.

I would submit that a strict interpretation of 1003.1 could (_should!?_) apply the provisions of Sections 1003 through 1013 to all portions of the exit discharge until its termination in accordance with 1027.6.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jul 1, 2013)

See Friday afternoon post above.


----------



## Jim B (Jul 9, 2013)

The Exit Discharge and Means of Egress are defined as follows in the IBC 2009, 1002:

_EXIT DISCHARGE. That portion of a means of egress system between the termination of an exit and a public way._

_MEANS OF EGRESS. A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any occupied portion of a building or structure to a public way. A means of egress consists of three separate and distinct parts: the exit access, the exit and the exit discharge._

As per the following, the exit discharge must follow a vertical and horizontal means of egress path that terminates to the public way or to a safe dispersal point to at least 50’ away from the building:

_IBC 2009; 1027.6 Access to a public way. The exit discharge shall provide a direct and unobstructed access to a public way._

_Exception: Where access to a public way cannot be provided, a safe dispersal area shall be provided where all of the _

_following are met:_



_1. The area shall be of a size to accommodate at least 5 square feet (0.46 m2) for each person._


_2. The area shall be located on the same lot at least 50 feet (15 240 mm) away from the building requiring egress._


_3. The area shall be permanently maintained and identified as a safe dispersal area._


_4. The area shall be provided with a safe and unobstructed path of travel from the building._


So once out of the building, the slopes, surfaces and widths and egress lighting should be maintained to the public way or to at least 50’ away from the building


----------



## spector51 (Jul 10, 2013)

Section 1026 EXTERIOR EXIT STAIRWAYS AND RAMPS (2012) edition

Sounds like this section is applicable to me.  I dont think this cahnges any of the provided input above, just a matter of clarificaton.


----------



## cboboggs (Jul 10, 2013)

Code,

If you were dealing with the IRC, you are fine once you exit the structure. In dealing with the IBC, I would agree with Jim B. and say everything has to be maintained to the public way or 50' from the building. JMHO.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback on this.


----------

